# New Turkey Gun



## BlkCountry12 (Oct 19, 2012)

I just picked up a Mossberg 935. I was wondering if anyone has one they have set up for turkey hunting and if so what load and choke are you using?

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

Great patterning format, pretty much everything from the 835 translates to the 935. 

Turkey chokes range from 670-695.. The ones in the 670-675 range typically are the winners.. If I was setting up your gun I would consider.. 

Pure Gold 670 www.gameacc.net 70 bucks

Indian Creek 675 www.indiancreekss.com 85 bucks

Tru Glo SSX 670 truglo.com 35 bucks

Sum Toy www.sumtoycustoms.com 65 bucks

Tru Glo Bone Collector 670.. Little data is out there with this choke.. A friend on another forum has one in his 835 and the results are very very good with a variety of shotshells. 

All but Sum Toy available at www.midwestturkeycall.com

Ammo... A 3 inch shell is all that is needed for turkey.. But with the overbored barrel on your gun a 3.5 will deliver better patterns.. 

For Simplicitys sake

Hevi 13 7s- 619 pellets in the 2.25oz load make it very easy to get awesome patterns.. 

Hevi Mag Blend


----------



## multibeard (Mar 3, 2002)

I have used the factory turkey choke 905 of the time. I did buy the factory ulti full choke but have switched back to the regular turkey choke.

The reason being that it can shoot to tight at up close and personal ranges. 

All I have ever used for shells have been Remington Premier Magnums copper plated #6 shot. I was shooting 3 1/2 but switched back to 3" as the 3 1/2"ers were over kill both on the turkey and my shoulder. I never have seen the need for paying the big $$ for heavy shot.

I guess I am just old school.


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

multibeard said:


> I never have seen the need for paying the big $$ for heavy shot.
> 
> I guess I am just old school.


I have no problems with lead and would possibly switch to it if it would perform to my standards in the 20gauge.. 

My recommendations for Heavier Than Lead ammo is mostly due in part to the fact the ammo has become so good.. I have alot of experience with lead before the advent of HTL and in order to meet my personal standards in alot of cases it took trying multiple loads and or chokes to achieve acceptable patterns. For a guy starting with a new gun with no chokes or loads this can add up fast.. Thus in alot of cases it is cheaper to start with something with a much greater possibility of working and making it cheaper in the long run.. 

I am also under the impression the lead loads available 10 years ago were better loads than what lead is currently on the shelf. 

Its not about shooting turkeys further its simply the fact its so much easier to get an ethical pattern.


----------



## woodsman52 (Apr 29, 2012)

i shoot a 935 with a 22# barell.primos jellyhead .690 with first choice being nitro mega weight 4x5x6x7,s 3 1/2 inch shell.second choice is winchester surpremes double x magnum,s in 5 shot. if you got money burning your pocket,buy nitros,if not get the winchesters.both pattern well for me.good luck.


----------



## BlkCountry12 (Oct 19, 2012)

I spoke with one of my hunting buddies about his setup. I told me that there is a guy locally that makes a very nasty extra extra full choke. By the accounts I have heard, its better than most after market turkey chokes out there. I am going to pick one up tomorrow and throw some loads thru it to see how good it really is. As for loads I have some nitros #7s and 5s that I think so send an ethical spread downrange. As for a sore shoulder, I like the change from the 835 to the 935.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

BlkCountry12 said:


> I spoke with one of my hunting buddies about his setup. I told me that there is a guy locally that makes a very nasty extra extra full choke. By the accounts I have heard, its better than most after market turkey chokes out there. I am going to pick one up tomorrow and throw some loads thru it to see how good it really is. As for loads I have some nitros #7s and 5s that I think so send an ethical spread downrange. As for a sore shoulder, I like the change from the 835 to the 935.
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


I for one would be interested to hear of this new choke and its design.. IMO Sumtoy, Indian Creek, Pure Gold, Jebs have pushed the envelope and have basically maximized shotgun performance with given commercial offerings.. 

Those Nitro 7s are great and will make any choke look awesome.. 

Look forward to an update.


----------



## jayzbird (May 19, 2005)

I've got a 835 with a Primos Strut Stopper Xtreme in .670 shooting 3 1/2 inch Hevi 13's in #7 shot. The pattern is absolutely amazing for a cheaper choke. Anything in .670 would be your best bet in a 835/935 IMO.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

jayzbird said:


> I've got a 835 with a Primos Strut Stopper Xtreme in .670 shooting 3 1/2 inch Hevi 13's in #7 shot. The pattern is absolutely amazing for a cheaper choke. Anything in .670 would be your best bet in a 835/935 IMO.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Tru Glo Strut Stopper Xtreme.. 

IME probably the best budget choke on the load.. The 20 g chokes are very versatile.. The 12 gauge can be more finicky with certain thread types and loads.. But the Moss 835 version in 670 is a proven choke.


----------



## BlkCountry12 (Oct 19, 2012)

Bad news.....the older gentlemen that made the chokes passed away a few years back and no one seems to know if he made extras or just msde them to order. Sad that there isn't someone to pick up what he did.....looks like i am going to have to make a special trip to bass pro before turkey season starts!! 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

If I had to purchase from BP I would get either the Bone Collector 670 or the Indian Creek 675.. 

You still have time to order a choke and loads.


----------

